# Utv roofs



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

I am searching for a roof for a Polaris ranger 2016 model. Do any of you know where to find a roof that is reasonably priced? 
I don't necessarily need an aluminum roof just to good plastic One for a ranger crew


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a link to the website I wish I had bought mine from. 
http://ftdcabs.com/
Instead I went with the Polaris metal roof and drops water right in your lap if its been out in the rain


----------



## redstripe (Jul 2, 2013)

*roof*

i really appreciate the info, i checked them out and am happy with the price and the quality --being a 1 piece for the crew model is a lot betterv than the 2 piece


----------



## Creekfisher (Oct 6, 2015)

we have one from Fortress on our 13 800. it is great and has stood up to some abuse from hitting tree limbs. http://www.fortressatv.com/


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a fortress on my 900 crew. Little cousin plowed a low hanging branch hard at ranch barely messed it up at all and bent back to normal easily


----------

